# I need a "Where's Waldo" Striped shirt!



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Friends,
I am in need of a red and white striped shirt like "Where's Waldo" ... i have looked at all of the major clothing retailers as well as the local goodwill to no avail.
Any suggestions?!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Old Navy for $10
http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/produ...13&ggprod=id_0004903f4ec9138f0a146420f07a1c0c


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

Frankie's Girl... you. are. awesome!


----------

